
Learning languages very quickly – with the help of some very basic Data Science - data36
https://medium.com/@datalab/learning-languages-very-quickly-with-the-help-of-some-very-basic-data-science-cdbf95288333
======
minimaxir
You can't write an article about "very basic Data Science" and start it with a
Bash script of regular expressions.

~~~
data36
Thanks for the comment! I guess, you haven't read the whole article... :)

